# Imodium at night....a miracle cure for me!



## D-king (Jun 19, 2001)

I've been suffering for 20 years with IBS-D, and have tried many things. I've tried taking Imodium (or generic) every day in the morning, and it just plugs me up for a day or two then a lot of built up diarrhea the following days. I finally saw a new GI doc after many years of avoiding seeing one, since I didn't want to get another pain-in-the-ass (ha!) colonoscopy that just didn't show anything. Anyway, he said to me, "Have you tried taking Imodium every night? It'll work." That simple statement has changed my life since I started doing it a couple of weeks ago.Genius! What didn't I think of this simple trick before? I just take one generic loperimide (that's the generic for Imodium) every night right before I go to bed. I have just one normal bowel movement every day in the late morning. OMG, this is the best! My doc also told me I could do 2 pills a night if one didn't do the trick, but one works for me.Before using this trick, I would always have explosive diarrhea about 10 minutes after lunch every day, plus more bowel movements throughout the afternoon. Now, I don't get that anymore. Just the one normal bowel movement a day...without the urgency. This is the first time in many years that I can remember having solid bowel movements on a consistent basis.Thank you, GI doc!I wanted to share since this forum has offered good info for me over the years.


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Really? I think I'll try this tonight. I guess the effect wears off before you wake up which allows you to go.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

hi! thanks for the suggestion.. i guess im just wondering what the difference is in taking at night versus the morning? If it stops you up for a day or two when you take it in the morning, why would it not stop you up for a day or two if you take it at night? my biggest worry about taking something like an immodium is that need to empty out all which was plugged up, and having that happen at a very inopportune time. whats to say taking it at night wont cause me to have to go in the middle of the day? anything that will keep me from going in the morning im all for. Im about to become a teacher and that means eart morning responsibilities -- my biggest obstacle







i guess i just dont see how taking it at night stops the immodium from stopping you up for the same amount as taking it the morning?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It takes awhile to work, and then it lasts for quite awhile.Taking it so it is already in place when you need it (and many people need it first thing when they get up in the morning) sometimes works for people.So the timing can matter, getting the right amount at the right time for your system.


----------

